# for sarahc or anyone else..



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

This is a buck of first gen reds .... as u can see hes sat on a small ornament hes 6 weeks and although from the pic you cant really tell, hes very big.









anyway just wantied to show you him.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

and here are his half brothers and sisters just two weeks old for anyone who likes astrex.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh! I love red astrex!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lucky you,they are very attractive and look in tip top condition.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou both


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

:x another person with astrex who lives hundreds of miles away  
I want some astrex


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you going to the swindon show?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

fraid not..... sorry


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice big (red) lad there angelmouse - don't worry we'll find some asterex


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

the astrex are all boys im affraid and im keeping them for a breeding project...... if i have any spare in the near future ill let you both know. (we may be able to come to some arrangement re transport).......... may have to bribe hubby


----------

